# Biker/inn aus Hannover für FR & Bikeparks



## Aleks282 (31. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin und 38 (*hüstel*) Jahre jung. Ewig gebliebenes Kind und vor ca. 2 Jahren zum MTB gekommen. Seit letztem Jahr habe ich mein eigenes Einsteiger-MTB/ ein Cube Ladybike Hardtail und bin damit bereits in den Bikeparks Willingen und Winterberg unterwegs gewesen. Bin also für mein "fortgeschrittenes" Alter noch Anfängerin und übe mich noch in der Technik. Freeride sagt mir eher zu, meine DH-Versuche sind bisher kopfüber mit Blessuren und blauen Flecken geendet. Ich komme aus Hannover und wollte dieses Jahr die Parks in Braunlage und den neuen MSB-X-Trail in St. Andreasberg im Harz ausprobieren.
Vllt ergibt sich ja die Möglichkeit mit ein paar Leuten die Parks zu erkunden. CU


----------



## Garam (4. April 2015)

Mit `nem Hardtail in den Bikepark-Respekt!

Bin auch seit zwei Jahren dabei und muss noch arg an meiner Technik feilen. Ich mag gerne technische Trails, solange es nicht in den Downhillbereich geht. 

Habe gestern mein neues Radon Swoop ausgepackt .Nachdem es mich letzten Sommer zerlegt hat, soll es am Montag seit langem mal wieder auf den Ü30 (mein Lieblingstrail) gehen. Wenn ich wieder drinn bin, möchte gern auch mal Braunlage ausprobieren.

Melde dich doch mal, wenn du Bock auf `nen Deistertrail oder Bikepark Braunlage hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aleks282 (5. April 2015)

Das geht eigentlich ganz gut  Kommt ja auf die Strecke an. 

Den Deistertrail würde ich auch mal testen, ist ja nicht ganz so weit weg. 

Ich muss auch erst mal wieder reinkommen, aber ich sage gerne bescheid. Die Parks machen voraussichtlich eh erst Ende April/ Anfang Mai auf. 

LG und frohe Ostern, 
Aleks


----------



## Garam (5. April 2015)

Bin morgen Mittag im Deister und weihe mein neues Rad ein.

Falls du spontan mitkommen willst, schick mir' ne PN! Würde mich freuen 

So, ich bastele dann mal weiter an meinem Setup.

Auch dir frohe Ostern!

Garam


----------



## Aleks282 (5. April 2015)

Würde ich gerne machen, allerdings ist meine Ausrüstung noch nicht da. Ich werde erst mal durch die eilenriede düsen ;-) 

Wenn ich alles habe komme ich gerne mit. 

LG Aleks


----------



## Ock (7. April 2015)

Moin,

bin ab und an in Hannover, also meistens am Wochenende. Würd mich auch mal einer Runde anschließen. Fahr ein Enduro Hardtail, kann also ruhig auch mal ins grobe gehen.


----------



## Garam (8. April 2015)

Der Ü30 und ich sind wieder Freunde. Das Swoop rockt.

Danke auch an den Biker, der mir den Raketentrail gezeigt. Habe mir leider deinen Nickname nicht gemerkt. Wenn du das liest, schick mal 'ne PM.

Das Wetter soll gut werden. Die Trails bleiben also hoffentlich trocken. Will am WE wieder biken. Vorschlag für Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Nienstedter Paß, 12 Uhr, Sa und /oderSo. 

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Ock (9. April 2015)

Also Sonntag könnt ich dabei sein. Hab aber nur ein hardtail, müsstest dann unten irgendwo auf mich warten!


----------



## Aleks282 (12. April 2015)

wie ist denn der Trail so? Auch für Anfänger und mit dem Hardtail fahrbar?


----------



## Garam (12. April 2015)

Ja, Ock war heute auch mit 'nem Hardtail unterwegs (und hat mich abgehängt:-\).
Für Anfänger sind am Besten der untere Teil des Ü30 und des Barbiegrabes. Da sind nicht so viele Wurzeln.
Aber wenn du schon 'nem Hardtail im Bikepark fährst, bist du keine Anfängerin mehr.


----------



## Ock (12. April 2015)

Naja abgehängt ist gut gesagt. Bist eben vorsichtig gefahren. Also ich wäre eventuell nächsten Sonntag nochmal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ock (17. April 2015)

Wie schaut's aus mit Sonntag?


----------



## Aleks282 (17. April 2015)

diesen Sonntag schaffe ich es leider nicht :-( ich hoffe dann endlich die woche drauf dabei sein zu können....


----------



## Garam (17. April 2015)

Mache Morgen schon die große Deisterrunde und werde dann Sonntag meine morschen Knochen wohl erst mal erholen. 
Du kannst ja einen Treffpunkt posten. Ggf. komme ich noch spontan mit. Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Shreddern!


----------



## Ock (19. April 2015)

Moin denke so gegen zehn werd ich wieder in egestorf oder wennigsen starten, falls doch noch jemand Bock hat.


----------



## Ock (19. April 2015)

Ok wird doch ne Stunde später werden


----------



## Garam (1. Mai 2015)

Starte morgen um 12:30 Uhr, vom Parkplatz Nienstedter Paß - falls noch jemand mitkommen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2009-Freitag (3. Juni 2015)

Moin moin,

Ich komme zwar aus Braunschweig und werde wohl weniger an euren dreister runden teilnehmen, versuche aber einmal im Monat in den BP Msb X-Trail in St. Andreasberg zu fahren. Da es in der Gruppe mehr Spaß macht und man von einander lernen kann, nun der Post.

Noch ein paar Daten zu mir...

In bin 31 Jahre alt/jung, habe erst mit dem Sport angefangen (Kurs Trail-Basic / 30.05) und fahre ein Poison Curare Eigennbau (Enduro / Fully). Die nächsten Besuche im BP werden voraussichtlich der Mo 15.06 und So 12.07 (Kurs Trail-Advanced) sein.


----------



## Ock (3. Juni 2015)

Moin,
also für St. Andreasberg wäre ich auch mal zu haben.  Leider sieht es bei mir im Juni schlecht aus. Muss einige Hochzeiten mitnehmen, Ende Juni dann die TrailTrophy. Im Juli sollte man nochmal reden, da sollte sich was finden.


----------



## Aleks282 (3. Juni 2015)

sorry, musste mich aufgrund eines familiären Zwischenfalls eine Weile zurückziehen. Ich wäre ab Mitte Juni/ Juli auch soweit und würde den Bikepark auch im Juli vorziehen! 
LG 
Aleks


----------



## Garam (27. Juni 2015)

Habe inzwischen St. Andreasberg und Braunlage mal angetestet.
In beiden kommt man auch als Anfänger gut zurecht (Grundpositon und Bremsbeherschung vorausgesetzt).
Braunlage beginnt mit einen recht ordentlichen Gefälle auf stellenweile losem Untergrund mit kleineren Steinen. Hier sollte man schon seinen Bremsen im Griff haben. Leicht links geht es dann zur DH - Strecken, rechts sieht man dann die ersten Bauten der Freeride - Strecke (weiter oben werde gerade neue Hinternisse gebaut). Die Freeride - Strecke gefällt mir als Anfänger besser als die DH - Strecke. Die Hindernisse  sind auch gut umfahrbar. Es folgt eine schöne Table - Line. Nach dieser wechsele ich dann gerne auf die DH Strecke bis zur Mittelstation, dann unter Steilbahn durch wieder auf die Freeridestrecke. Hier kann man sich dann an die ersten kleinen Drops heranwagen. 
Auch sehr gut zu fahren ist der untere Teil der North - Shore - Line. Insbesondere die Wippe macht Spaß.

In St. Andreasberg habe ich mich bislang erst mal an die blaue Line gehalten. Das Gefälle ist zunächst moderat, dann geht es stellenweise etwas steiler runter - aber alles noch gut machbar. Schön an St. Andreasberg ist auch, dass man Springen üben kann, ohne die Liftkarte zu belasten. Die schwarze Piste fängt mit einen Table, einen entschärften Double und einem Kicker an.

Die Liftkarte ist in Braunlage etwas teuer, dafür dauert die Abfahrt länger. Die 20 Punkte Karte für 10 Fahrten bis ganz nach oben kosten (nach meiner Erinnerung) 29 €. In St. Andreaberg kosten 10 Fahrten 18 €. Tip: Nehmt als Anfänger keine Tages - sondern eine Punktekarte

Wer hat Lust am ersten Juli - Wochenende mitzukommen? Vielleicht bekommt man ja eine kleine Anfängergruppe zusammen?


----------



## 2009-Freitag (27. Juni 2015)

Erfahrungen in St.Andreasberg (linie 1-3) konnte ich auch schon sammeln und wäre gern dabei. Leider muss ich an dem ersten we arbeiten. 12. Juli ist dann ein trail-Kurs Advanced eingeplant. Ende Juli werde ich nochmal in St. Andreasberg sein


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

hier ich auch und so aus Hannover  28 und nen freerider unterm hintern. fahre nun rund nen jahr


----------



## Aleks282 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich würde den Sonntag bevorzugen. Beim Park bin ich noch nicht wählerisch. Hauptsache es macht Spaß. Vllt kann man aus H Fahrgemeinschaften organisieren? 
LG Aleks


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

Also in schulenberg war ich schon einmal sonst noch nirgends... Schulenberg ist aber auch schon sehr anspruchsvoll


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mitkommen. Habe einen Platz im Auto frei. St. Andreasberg würde ich gerne als erstes ausprobieren wollen ;-)
Sagt bitte rechtzeitg bescheid zwecks zusammen tun.


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

Ich hab kein Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G0NZ0 (27. Juni 2015)

@damianfromhell: Ich kann dich mitnehmen 

Arbeitest dun nicht bei ATB?


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

Jup tut er  und klingt gut mit dem mitnehmen


----------



## Aleks282 (27. Juni 2015)

Ein Auto hab ich auch und kann zur not jmd mitnehmen. Allerdings alles etwas provisorisch, hab keinen Anhänger oder fahrradhalterung. Dafür einen großen Innenraum


----------



## 2009-Freitag (27. Juni 2015)

Ein Auto hab ich auch, aber ebenfalls kein Träger o.Ä.


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich kann insgesamt vier Räder mitnehmen ;-)


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

Des amtlich


----------



## Garam (27. Juni 2015)

Freue mich über die Resonanz

Wollen wir (unter Wettervorbehalt) So, den 05.07. und St. Andreasberg schon mal festhalten? 
Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz?


----------



## Aleks282 (27. Juni 2015)

Gerne


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

könnte man wagen ich kenne noch gut und gerne 4 leute die sich auch im park vergnügen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aleks282 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich werde morgen mich mal in den Deister wagen.


----------



## 2009-Freitag (27. Juni 2015)

@Garam
Würde auch gern (auch bei schlechtem Wetter  ), muss aber arbeiten, bin also raus.


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

Aleks wir (icke und Kumpels)  treffen uns so gegen 11 am waldkater um den am Grab etwas zu schauen was die alles abgerissen haben und den eventl weiter zum ladys falls du dich anschließen magst


----------



## Aleks282 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich war nur noch nie dort. Bin auch noch Anfänger. Wir können uns gerne da treffen, ich kann mich ggf absetzen, falls ich euch zu langsam bin


----------



## Aleks282 (27. Juni 2015)

Ach, wo ist der waldkater?


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

Wennigsen und zu langsam höchstens Berg runter aber wir machen meist iwo halt und juckeln dann nur Partieweise streckenabschnitte ab  Berg hoch bist sicherlich im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aleks282 (27. Juni 2015)

Dann komm ich um 11 Uhr zum waldkater


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

Mach des. Ist ne lustige Truppe wenn auch etwas grob manchmal^^


----------



## Ock (28. Juni 2015)

Moin Leute ich würde mich Mitte Juli noch einmal anschließen.
Also bei Parks sind durchaus auch mit dem Hardtail fahrbar. Garam und ich hatten uns zufällig in Braunlage getroffen. Braunlage hat mir auch besser gefallen, kann natürlich auch an dem Wetter gelegen haben.

Ich würd mich kurzfristig noch mal melden bin aber jetzt erst mal in Südafrika. 

Damianfromhell du alter Reifentester, ich such für ein Bike für meine Freundin noch paar Schluffen. Hast net noch zufällig bissel was zu Hause rum liegen? Vielleicht zwei Ardent?


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juni 2015)

Ardent hat er allerdings 26x2.6 aber als falt xD


----------



## Ock (28. Juni 2015)

Ok die dicken Pellen die du im Winter mal gefahren bist. Kumpel fährt die auch und ich glaub die sind bissel oversized für das Bike. Naja erst einmal laufradsatz besorgen und dann guck ich mal weiter.


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juni 2015)

Jup genau die... Sonst was leichtes hab ich leider nicht


----------



## Garam (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe gerade mal in Wettervorhersage geguckt. St. Andreasberg soll morgen kühle 29 °C haben. Die Gewitterschauer sollen erst ab 17 Uhr eintreffen.

Bleibt es bei morgen 10:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz in St. Andreaberg?

An alle, die morgen keine keine Zeit haben (oder denen es zu warm ist) - einfach neuen Termin vorschlagen. Ich bin öfter am WE im Harz.

Fröhliches Schwitzen wünscht


Garam


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Juli 2015)

Ich würde gern aber brauche ne mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## Aleks282 (4. Juli 2015)

Ich bin raus. Bei dem Wetter ist das nichts für mich. Nächstes Mal gerne! Euch viel Spaß! 

LG 
Aleks


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juli 2015)

Mir ist es auch zu heiß. Wir könnten sonst das nächste Wochenende festhalten.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (4. Juli 2015)

Weicheier


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juli 2015)

Bekennender Warmduscher


----------



## Garam (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Damian,
kann dich leider nicht mitnehmen, da ich morgen von BS aus starte. Auch grundsätzlich dürfte es schwierig sein ein zweites Bike auf meinen Trager zu bekommen. Dies müßte auf jeden Fall vorher ausprobieren.

Wer unter der Woche mal Bock auf Pumptrack Eilenriede hat, kann sich ja mal melden

Werde dann wohl morgen alleine schwitzenB-).

Wäre aber auch ggf. nächstes WE mit dabei


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Juli 2015)

Bin immer Mittwoch da  net schlimm werde wohl im deister bissel ballern


----------



## Garam (8. Juli 2015)

Bin letzten Sonntag in St. Andreasberg von der Wippe gefallen. Das Außenband ist durch. Muß sechs Wochen pausieren .


----------



## Aleks282 (8. Juli 2015)

Oh je. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Garam (9. Juli 2015)

Danke:-D


----------



## Ock (9. Juli 2015)

Mist! Mensch gute Besserung!


----------



## 2009-Freitag (15. Juli 2015)

Der Fahrtechnik Kurs am Sonntag war mal wieder sehr empfehlenswert. Trotz einer Bruchlandung (Ellenbogen aufgeschlagen, Oberschenkelprellung) werde ich wohl am Freitag den 24.07 ab 10.00 Uhr im Park (msb x-trail) sein. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (15. Juli 2015)

Bin am kommenden Sonntag den 19.7.2015 in Sankt Andreasberg. Wer ist noch da?


----------



## daiko (15. Juli 2015)

Werden nächste Woche irgendwann zwischen Montag und Mittwoch einen Tag da sein. Werde es dann noch mal updaten. Bei einer Woche Harz will man sich vorher noch nicht festlegen.


----------



## sundancer (15. Juli 2015)

In der Woche leider keine Zeit. Im Moment nur an wenigen Wochenenden


----------



## daiko (15. Juli 2015)

Dachte ich mir schon, aber versuchen kann man es ja trotzdem


----------



## Aleks282 (16. Juli 2015)

ich bin dieses WE raus, unter der Woche kann ich leider nicht....muss arbeiten


----------



## sundancer (16. Juli 2015)

Komisch, hier schreiben immer nur Leute Termine rein und als Antwort kommen immer nur Absagen. Schon irgendwie komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackslide (1. September 2015)

Ich fahre Kommenden Samstag mit meiner Frau nach St Andreasberg.Kommt irgendwer mit?


----------



## sundancer (2. September 2015)

Wollte eigentlich ne Tour fahren. Bikepark wäre aber auch ne Option


----------



## damianfromhell (2. September 2015)

Hab mir leider das Schlüsselbein gebrochen sonst wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## Ock (12. Januar 2016)

Geht jemand am Samstag  zum Downmall in die Ernst August Galerie?


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Januar 2016)

Logooooo


----------



## sundancer (12. Januar 2016)

Jo


----------



## Aleks282 (12. Januar 2016)

Klingt gut. wäre dabei.


----------



## Ock (12. Januar 2016)

wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen und zusammen hin gehen?


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Januar 2016)

Ich geh von der Arbeit aus


----------



## Ock (12. Januar 2016)

Wie lange musste denn? 13: Uhr?

Wie schauts mit den Anderen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (12. Januar 2016)

Jup und Kollegen kommen auch mit


----------



## Aleks282 (12. Januar 2016)

Treffen klingt gut. Sagt am besten wann und wo. Wohne Stadtnah und bin flexibel


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Januar 2016)

Also ich hatte gedacht 13uhr vor atb Sport


----------



## Ock (14. Januar 2016)

Wollen wir 12:45 am Bahnhof sagen, also an dem Statue? Damianfromhell, mach den Laden um halb eins zu!


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Januar 2016)

Ich muss eh nicht arbeiten... Aber mal von ab ich hab auch nen vip Ticket für die Veranstaltung von daher ;D


----------



## Aleks282 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich komme auch gerne um 12:45 zum Bahnhof. Wer ist noch da und wie erkenn ich euch?


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Januar 2016)

Bei mir iwie ne maloja Jeans mit Orangenen fox Schuhen


----------



## Ock (14. Januar 2016)

Ich steh neben dran.


----------



## Ock (14. Januar 2016)

Was heißt den VIP Ticket? Kostet das eintritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aleks282 (14. Januar 2016)

Das werde ich wohl erkennen


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Januar 2016)

Ne denke nicht aber Ticket ins Fahrerlager denke ich mal


----------



## Alex0412 (15. Januar 2016)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ich muss eh nicht arbeiten... Aber mal von ab ich hab auch nen vip Ticket für die Veranstaltung von daher ;D



Moin,
Bin auch einer der glücklichen. Gibt beim New Yorker Store wohl nen VIP Bereich mit Getränken von RB und bestimmt was zu frattern.


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Januar 2016)

Voll gut hehe


----------



## Garam (15. Januar 2016)

Komme auch vorbei !


----------



## Garam (17. Januar 2016)

War 'ne coole Veranstaltung!

Ich doch schon ein Unterschied, ob man da nur auf Youtube sieht, oder ob die Profi's 5 m an einem vorbeifliegen.

Hoffentlich ist dieser blöde Winter bald vorbei. Ich will wieder biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (17. Januar 2016)

Auf jeden wa mega gut :O


----------



## sundancer (18. Januar 2016)

Garam schrieb:


> War 'ne coole Veranstaltung!
> 
> Ich doch schon ein Unterschied, ob man da nur auf Youtube sieht, oder ob die Profi's 5 m an einem vorbeifliegen.
> 
> Hoffentlich ist dieser blöde Winter bald vorbei. Ich will wieder biken!



Man kann auch im Winter Biken


----------



## Garam (8. April 2016)

Will morgen zum warm up mal wieder Ü30 (ggf. mit anschließender Deisterrunde) fahren. 

Wer kommt mit?

Vorschlag: Treffen um 11:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## Ock (8. April 2016)

Bin dabei! Welcher Parkplatz, ich komm mit dem Zug!


----------



## Garam (8. April 2016)

Fall noch jemand mitkommen will - gemeint ist der große Wanderparkplatz auf der Höhe der Paßstraße.


----------



## Aleks282 (8. April 2016)

Ich bin ab Mai wieder da. Bis Ende des Monats erst mal im Urlaub. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Garam (30. April 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,
wer hat Bock auf Biken und zwar
- morgen 
- nächsten Donnertag (05.05)?

Morgen tendiere ich zum Deister (Vorschlag Treffpunkt um 11:30 Uhr auf dem Großparkplatz?)
Donnerstag, vielleicht 
- Bikepark (Braunlage, St. Andreasberg)
- Harztour (C&C)
- Werserberglandtour (C&C)

Viele Grüße

Garam


----------



## damianfromhell (30. April 2016)

Deister wollte ich morgen auch. Großparkplatz sagt mir nix


----------



## Garam (30. April 2016)

meine den großen Wanderparkplatz auf der Höhe der Paßstraße


----------



## damianfromhell (30. April 2016)

Asou am Nienstädter pass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garam (30. April 2016)

Genau!

Wie siehts aus - bist du dabei?


----------



## damianfromhell (30. April 2016)

Bin morgen mit nem Kumpel da verabredet


----------



## Garam (30. April 2016)

Super, dann bis morgen.


----------



## damianfromhell (30. April 2016)

Bis moin


----------



## Ock (30. April 2016)

Denke er meint den Parkplatz auf dem Pass oben. Sorry bin erstmal raus, Dienstreisen und verplanter Mai! Viel Spaß


----------



## sundancer (23. Mai 2016)

Samstag 28.5. Bikepark Sankt Andreasberg


----------



## Ock (23. Mai 2016)

Ich bin raus, Versuch mich an der EnduroOne in Wipperfürt


----------



## Garam (26. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei! Fahre aber nur die Anfängerstrecken. 
Vorschlag: Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz 12 Uhr


----------



## sundancer (26. Mai 2016)

Garam schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Fahre aber nur die Anfängerstrecken.
> Vorschlag: Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz 12 Uhr



Meintest du mich?
Wir sind wohl ab ca. 11:00Uhr am Samstag vor Ort. Oranges Nicolai UFO ST und schwarz weißes Morewood Makulu.

Es sei denn, das Wetter ist richtig bescheiden. Dann sind wir nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garam (26. Mai 2016)

11 Uhr werde ich nicht schaffen, aber vielleicht sieht man sich irgendwo auf der Strecken oder am Lift (schwarz-grünes Radon Swoop, weißer Helm).


----------



## Aleks282 (27. Mai 2016)

Hi zusammen, 
Brauch mal eure Meinung. Mein jetziges Stadtrad (ca. 15 Jahre alt) fällt langsam auseinander und ich bin am überlegen entweder mir ein "günstiges" Fahrrad (wobei ein vernünftiges Fahrrad, welches mir auch gefällt auch ab 500€ aufwärts geht) für die Stadt zu kaufen oder mein jetziges Hardtail stadtfähig umzubauen (neue Reifen, Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung), um dann das Geld eher in ein Fully zu investieren. 

Lohnt es sich das Hardtail umzubauen? Habt Ihr Erfahrungen? Was muss ich evtl. noch beachten?


----------



## sundancer (27. Mai 2016)

Aleks282 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Brauch mal eure Meinung. Mein jetziges Stadtrad (ca. 15 Jahre alt) fällt langsam auseinander und ich bin am überlegen entweder mir ein "günstiges" Fahrrad (wobei ein vernünftiges Fahrrad, welches mir auch gefällt auch ab 500€ aufwärts geht) für die Stadt zu kaufen oder mein jetziges Hardtail stadtfähig umzubauen (neue Reifen, Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung), um dann das Geld eher in ein Fully zu investieren.
> 
> Lohnt es sich das Hardtail umzubauen? Habt Ihr Erfahrungen? Was muss ich evtl. noch beachten?



Wäre jetzt sinnvoll, wenn du von deinem HT mal Bilder einstellst, damit man weis, worum es geht.


----------



## Aleks282 (27. Mai 2016)

Macht Sinn, Bilder folgen morgen.


----------



## Aleks282 (28. Mai 2016)

Aleks282 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Brauch mal eure Meinung. Mein jetziges Stadtrad (ca. 15 Jahre alt) fällt langsam auseinander und ich bin am überlegen entweder mir ein "günstiges" Fahrrad (wobei ein vernünftiges Fahrrad, welches mir auch gefällt auch ab 500€ aufwärts geht) für die Stadt zu kaufen oder mein jetziges Hardtail stadtfähig umzubauen (neue Reifen, Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung), um dann das Geld eher in ein Fully zu investieren.
> 
> Lohnt es sich das Hardtail umzubauen? Habt Ihr Erfahrungen? Was muss ich evtl. noch beachten?



Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Mai 2016)

Würde sagen Hardtail als cityrad und entweder nen dickes Hardtail oder ein fully fürn wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aleks282 (28. Mai 2016)

Danke, bestätigt meinen Grundgedanken.  Was für kosten kommen da ca. auf mich zu und kann ich das auch iwo machen lassen?


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Mai 2016)

Wenn du nen echtes cityrad drauß bauen lassen möchtest mit nabendynamo usw um die 200-250 Euro denke


----------



## Aleks282 (28. Mai 2016)

Soll noch ein wenig sportlich bleiben. Nur das nötigste und wichtigste.  Kein Gepäckträger und Fahrradständer...


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Mai 2016)

Naja des teuerste ist festes Licht.


----------



## Garam (29. Mai 2016)

Wozu Narbendynamo? - einfach bei Bedarf Klemmleuchte mit Akku daran.


----------



## Garam (23. Juli 2016)

Will mir morgen den BP Hahnenklee mal angucken. Fahre aber nur die Anfängerstrecken. 
Kommt jemand mit? Bin so ca. 11.30 - 12 Uhr vor Ort.


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Juli 2016)

Ich und ne große Truppe bekloppte sind da


----------



## demlak (24. Juli 2016)

berichtet mal, wie voll das da auf einen Sonntag ist.. ich wollte die Tage mal unter der Woche hin.
(mit Öffis und dann vor Ort Komplettpaket Bike und Schutzkleidung leihen)


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2016)

Heute war entspannt


----------



## demlak (24. Juli 2016)

ich war grad einen kumpel in braunschweig besuchen.. wir sind ein bisschen über den Nussberg gefahren.. das ist ja ein echt nettes Bergchen.. dutzende kleine Trails und Dirtlines auf kleinem Raum.. macht echt Laune.

da werd ich wohl öfter mal hingurken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garam (25. Juli 2016)

Finde Hahneklee im Vergleich zu den anderen Parks ziemlich teuer - 18 € für 'ne 5er, 36 € für 'ne 10er Karte. Die Strecke ist nicht sehr lang. Man ist (im Vergleich mit Braunlage) schnell unten. Dafür kostet in Hahnenklee der Parkplatz nichts. 
Bin gestern viermal den Flow - Trail gefahren. Ist auch für Anfänger gut geeignet, da das Gefälle moderat ist. Wer seine Kurventechnik verbessern will ist hier richtig. Beim ersten Mal bin noch runtergestockelt, beim vierten Mal ging das schon recht fluffig .


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Juli 2016)

Tageskarte und fertig und ja für die liftzeit ist es sehr teuer aber die Strecken sind für jeden zu bewältigen


----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2016)

noch jemand zeit und lust die tage nach hahnenklee zu fahren? bin grad recht flexibel und kann auch unter der woche..


----------



## EVHD (26. Juli 2016)

Würde Freitag oder Samstag nach Hahnenklee fahren wollen.


----------



## Garam (8. April 2017)

Fahre am Sonntag in den Harz.
Wer will sich anschließen? Ob Braunlage, St. Andreasberg, Schulenburg (kenne ich noch nicht) oder Hahnenklee ist mir egal.
Bin eher Anfänger und lasse es ruhig angehen. Treffpunkt zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr vor Ort?


----------



## daiko (8. April 2017)

Garam schrieb:


> Fahre am Sonntag in den Harz.
> Wer will sich anschließen? Ob Braunlage, St. Andreasberg, Schulenburg (kenne ich noch nicht) oder Hahnenklee ist mir egal.
> Bin eher Anfänger und lasse es ruhig angehen. Treffpunkt zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr vor Ort?



Wollte Hahnenklee ansteuern am Sonntag.


----------



## Garam (28. April 2017)

Wollte am Montag mal wieder in den BP Braunlage 
Wer kommt mit?
Treffpunkt zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr?


----------



## sundancer (29. April 2017)

Garam schrieb:


> Wollte am Montag mal wieder in den BP Braunlage
> Wer kommt mit?
> Treffpunkt zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr?



Die Schnarchnasen in Braunlage machen doch erst im Juni auf?!


----------



## Garam (29. April 2017)

lt. Internet geht die Saison von Mai bis Oktober.
unterhttp://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/neues-sommer.html heißt es: "Die Wurmbergseilbahn ist in Betrieb."
Da ggf. noch ein Kumpel mitkommt, haben wir uns auf St. Andreasberg verständigt. 
Falls noch jemand mitkommen will, meldet euch einfach! Bin so gegen 11 UHR vor Ort. 
Bin Anfänger und werde mich an die Strecken 1 - 3 halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (29. April 2017)

Garam schrieb:


> lt. Internet geht die Saison von Mai bis Oktober.
> unterhttp://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/neues-sommer.html heißt es: "Die Wurmbergseilbahn ist in Betrieb."
> Da ggf. noch ein Kumpel mitkommt, haben wir uns auf St. Andreasberg verständigt.
> Falls noch jemand mitkommen will, meldet euch einfach! Bin so gegen 11 UHR vor Ort.
> Bin Anfänger und werde mich an die Strecken 1 - 3 halten.



Aktueller Screenshot der Homepage:


----------



## EVHD (10. Mai 2017)

Ich würde mich nächste Woche unter der Woche in den Harz machen wollen (Sankt Andreasberg oder Hahnenklee). Hätte 1-2 Plätze frei im Auto, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Garam (3. Juni 2018)

Ich plane in der 28 KW für ein paar Tage nach Winterberg zur fahren. Für alle die noch nicht da waren - Winterberg ist *der* BP nordlich des Weißwurstäquators. 

Vielleicht haben ein paar Deisterfreunde / Hannoveraner Bock mitzukommen?

So stelle ich mir das ganze vor: 
Anreise am Sonntag 08.07., so dass man am späten Nachmittag auf dem Campingplatz (liegt direkt neben dem BP) ist. 
Drei bis 4 Tage bei Sonne und 25 °C den Park rocken, alternativ einen Vormittag ins benachbarte Trailcenter (ist direkt neben dem Campingplatz) oder einen Abstecher zum Trailground Brilon.
Bei negativer Wettervorhersage würde ich das ganze auch zwei Tage (bei angesagtem Dauerregen auch um eine Woche) nach hinten schieben. 

Ich selber bin Fortgeschrittener, komme fast überall runter, aber nicht unbedingt sehr schnell. Doubles und Drops höher als Hüfthöhe umfahre ich. 

Die Könnenstufe potentieller Mitfahrer ist mir egal. Ich erwarte auch von den Cracks nicht, dass sie auf mich warten. Wer schneller ist, kann natürlich auch gerne sein Ding fahren. Auch Anfänger sollten sich von den ganzen You Tubes - Videos nicht abschrecken lassen. Den Flow - Country kommt jeder runter und das benachbarte Trailcenter liegt auf Deisterniveau (eher noch darunter).


----------



## demlak (3. Juni 2018)

Ich plane noch ein paar Wochen durch Südeuropa zu fahren. Sollte ich in der Zeit die du vor hast, nicht unterwegs sein, würde ich mich eventuell mit einklinken. 
Ich hab allerdings kein Auto und würde wohl einen Autoplatz + Transport fürs Bike benötigen.


----------

